# IACP Cookbook award finalists



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Click here to see the list of finalists for the annual awards given by the International Association of Culinary Professionals.

What's your reaction? Any you really want to see win?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

So many good books to choose from.....


In the chefs and restaurants category and for the Julia Child Award: The Zuni Cafe Cookbook.


Bread Other Baking & Sweet: Kaffee Haus 

I can't decide between The Professional Chef and Vegetables from Amaranth to Zucchini in the Food Reference / Technical Category.


What about you Suzanne, what books would you like to win?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I rather enjoyed Real American Breakfast! Mollie Katzen has a new 'all day breakfast' book out now that quitepossibly rivals the Jamsions.

As for reference, the New Pro Chef is great, but (and don't shoot me for this one...) Wolke's What Einstein Told His Cook is fantastic! And not because he was a professor at the school I went to. Eisnstein is insightful, a bit laughable and sophisticated without being pretentious. I am rooting for Robert Wolke!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I would definately have to vote for Real American Breakfast since I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, I just love _Anatomy of a Dish_. Such a different approach! But I would be hard-pressed to choose among any of the ones I know.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I haven't seen most of these....the "Real American Breakfast" title interests me. Can anyone tell me something about it? Do they do any baking?

TIA


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Reviews of A Real American Breakfast ( and many other cookbooks):

About.com

Cooking.com

Epicurious

Fabulous Foods

Food Network

Global Gourmet


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Every recipe I have tried from "Real American Breakfast", admittedly not a huge number, has been great. And yes, there is baking in the book. I am at a library so don't have the book in front of me, but my impression is that there were both recipes for bread as well as other baked goods. In addition many of the dishes would work well for lunch and maybe even as side dish for dinner! In short, I like the book!

Aside from that, I am rooting for Zuni Cafe. In addition to _wonderful_ recipes, it is fun to read. You don't have to be systematic about reading it either -- virtually every page has something interesting.

Paris Sweets is also delightful, though it would have been more appealing with pictures to show what the end product is supposed to look like. But then, the cost of the book would have been higher ...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes, there is some baking in "Real American Breakfast", not a ton, but some anyways. Besides the review links that Isa gave, I wrote a quick review here in this forum. Check it out.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Yay Crescent Dragonwagon! She's like a modern-day MFK Fischer, only less judgemental... and the recipes are good too. Love this book so much I've ordered a hardcover for myself, and I'm going to send the trade paperback to my sister for her birthday.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks for your comments Compass Rose, I hope the bookstore will receive it soon.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

And the winners are...

*Cookbook of the Year *

Vegetables From Amaranth to Zucchini The Essential Reference
Elizabeth Schneider

*American*

American Classics
Cooks Illustrated

*Bread, Other Baking and Sweets*

Baking by Flavor
Lisa Yockelson

*Chefs and Restaurants*

The Zuni Cafe Cookbook
Judy Rodgers

*First Book: The Julia Child Award*

The Craft of the Cocktail: Everything You Need to Know to Be a Master Bartender, with 500 Recipes
Dale Degroff

*Food Reference*

Vegetables From Amaranth to Zucchini The Essential Reference
Elizabeth Schneider

*General*

Michael Chiarello's Casual Cooking: Wine Country Recipes for Family and Friends
Michael Chiarello Deborah Jones

*Health and Special Diet*

Betty Crocker's Living with Cancer Cookbook
Ghosh Betty Crocker Editors

*International*

1000 Indian Recipes
Neelam Batra

*Literary Food Writing*

Near a Thousand Tables: A History of Food
Felipe Fernandez-Armesto

*Single Subject*

Italian Classics
Cooks Illustrated

*Wine, Beer or Spirits*

Vino Italiano: The Regional Wines of Italy
Joseph Bastianich


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Do you think cookbook awards have an impact in your decision to buy or a cookbook? What are the factors everyone considered when buying a cookbook?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, since I tend to buy books either AS SOON AS they come out, or after they've been out for years and years, no. It's more because they intrigue me, or because they are "tried and true" on their topics. But I'm always thrilled when a new one that I adore wins big -- in this case, _Vegetables from Aramanth to Zucchini_, which I bought because I so loved _Uncommon Fruits and Vegetables_. It actually won three awards, and I could not be happier. Even if it does not have a recipe I want to make for a particular veg, it tells where to look in other books, and that has been very helpful. (Such as with cardoons.)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've been intrigued by Vegetables From Amaranth to Zucchini since it came out last year. I look at it whenever I see it and it is on my wish list. 

Uncommon Fruits & Vegetables seems to be unavailable here, no store carries it here. Maybe it's something I'll be able to find in Los Angeles.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Uncommon Fruits and Vegetables is out of print, I believe.  But maybe now Morrow will want to bring it out??


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Amazon.ca says I can order, it will take 5 to 7 weeks for delivery though.

But wait, if anyone is interested indigo says it will ship in 24 hours.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I truly could not cook without either of those two of Elizabeth Schneider's books. I tend to buy produce that looks interesting in all ethnicities of markets, whether or not even I know it is, and then look it up when I get home. I don't think I've ever been disappointed when I looked in one of her books. GO FOR IT.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Ok I'm just about convince to go for both books...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Suzanne could you please tell me if there is a lot of repetition between the vegetable section of Uncommon Fruits & Vegetables and Vegetables ?

Does Uncommon Fruits & Vegetables contains very exotic fruits such a boudah's hand?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

_Uncommon_ has a lot of tropical fruits -- atemoya, cherimoya, carambola, guava, feijoa, kumquats, litchi, loquat, tamarillo -- and not-all-that-uncommon fruits such as blood oranges, clementines, currants, kiwi, mango, papaya, passion fruit, persimmon. No Buddha's hand, though. So if you have access to a wide variety of fruits, there are some very good recipes.

There IS a lot of repetition of vegetables in both, but as far as I can tell there is no duplication of recipes. I usually check both books when I'm looking for information or recipes. Some vegs are only in one book or the other. And _Vegetables_ has color photos, which my paperback of _Uncommon_ does not.

Isa, BTW: I don't know why your message couldn't get to me; I only have 16 messages TOTAL in my boxes.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Suzanne, I'll have to make up my mind this week. Maybe another trip to the bookstore would help....


----------

